# Connecting to Network Printer with OS X Tiger



## corolla2 (Sep 18, 2005)

I just switched. I went from a Toshiba Satellite to a MacBook Pro. I am on a network with other PCs. I have no problem seeing the other computers or accessing shared folders or files. My problem is configuring the printer. I can't find it on the network from the Mac. I am trying to find an HP Photosmart psc 2410 printer on the network on which to connect. It doesn't show up in the Print and Fax pane of System Preferences. I downloaded the Tiger version of the psc 2410 printer driver and installed it. Still nothing.

1. How do I connect to my network printer?

2. Do I need to find the printer's IP address, and if so, how do I find it? I tried checking the network connection on the network base computer (HP Media Center) and couldn't find the IP address.

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Is the printer set up so that it can be shared? If not, all the searching in the world will not lead you to water.


----------



## corolla2 (Sep 18, 2005)

Yes, the printer is set up for sharing, because all the PCs on the network use it for printing.


----------



## Rastor9 (Oct 19, 2006)

If the Mac is your only computer on your home network, you might try going through your printer setup process again. Some network printers have a protocol called "apple talk", "ethertalk", "Rendevous", "bonjour".

OS X Tiger will see the Rendvous/Bonjour automatically when you run the Printer Setup, to see ethertalk or appletalk you have to turn on that protocol through your System Preferences, Networking, and one of the tabs in the TCP/IP settings has a check box to turn on Apple Talk.

Those methods won't require you knowing the IP address.

TO find the IP address, you should have a "print configuration" option (usually a combination of start up buttons if you don't have a menu screen on the printer) that will print a test page with all your required data to manually use the IP Printing function. Check your printer documentation.

You could also go to Printer Vendor site and download any Macintosh software they might have for your printer, especially a driver file, or program.


----------



## klnaj (Dec 19, 2004)

Visit the following website. I think it should solve your problem.

http://www.ifelix.net/tech/tiger.html

Hope this help.


----------



## corolla2 (Sep 18, 2005)

Hello,

While waiting for a response from Tech Guy, I discovered the iFelix site on my own with advice about connecting to the printer thru Tiger. I followed the procedure carefully and was happy to finally have the computer see the network printer and even connect to it.

However, the weird thing I found was when I actually went to print. Instead of doing a normal print job, the printer shot out many blank pages of paper and then printed a bunch of nonsensical garbage of strings of characters in the Courier font. I had to cancel the print job because this happened several times.

So, now I'm at the point that the computer sees the printer and is connected to it, but then print jobs go haywire when they reach the printer and come out as blank pages or pages of gibberish.

Incidentally, I also downloaded the Mac Tiger version of the HP Photosmart 2410 driver on this computer, wondering if that would help.


----------



## klnaj (Dec 19, 2004)

Did you select the correct printer model when setting up your network printer?

To verified it, click on the Print & Fax icon from system preferences, then click on Printer Setup Icon. A printer info dialog box will pop out, select printer model from the drop down list. From there you should see what type of printer model you select.


----------



## corolla2 (Sep 18, 2005)

I did not see my printer in that model drop-down list. I even downloaded and installed Guten-print (formerly Gimp-print), and it didn't have the HP Photosmart dsc 2410 in the list either. Also, I have the Mac version of the driver on the computer, but it doesn't show up in the printer list, either.


----------



## klnaj (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi corolla2,

I did have the same problem that you are facing now. I am using Epson Stylus C86 ,but unfortunately I have forgotte what did I do to solve the problem. If I am not mistaken, I think I did delete and add the printer again.

However, I have found this information from HP website that you can give it a try.

Beside, consulting with Apple Technician or HP technician can be an option too.


----------



## Rastor9 (Oct 19, 2006)

corolla2 said:


> I did not see my printer in that model drop-down list. I even downloaded and installed Guten-print (formerly Gimp-print), and it didn't have the HP Photosmart dsc 2410 in the list either. Also, I have the Mac version of the driver on the computer, but it doesn't show up in the printer list, either.


You actually have to install many printer drivers, and usually the software comes with them. Run the OS X version software, or download from your printer vendors site, and then check the "printer info" tab in your Printer Configuration and you can then select a new driver if the software didn't automatically do it for you.


----------



## tomlunt (Feb 9, 2001)

I am having the same problem. I bought a new imac, but i can't get it to "find" the printers on my network.

I can find other shared folders, but when i browse thru to add a printer, nothing shows up?

Do i need to install any drivers on my PC (the one with the printers)?

I followed everything at: http://www.ifelix.net/tech/tiger.html

The printers are "shared" on the PC, with simple, short names (no spaces or other symbols). The imac just doesn't "see" the printers.

Any suggestions?

Tom


----------



## corolla2 (Sep 18, 2005)

I did try that Web page as well and called AppleCare. For some printers there is just not a driver available for Mac OS, either from the manufacturer or through Gutenprint (formerly Gimp-print), a project to code drivers for Macs. This was the case for me. You might check the Gutenprint Web site at http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/ to see if they have a driver for your particular printer. Also, if you still have support on your iMac or AppleCare, call them up and discuss your problem. Apple will be able to advise you on 2 issues -- networking and printer setup.

You do need to have the printer driver on your Mac to connect to your network printer. Some HP printers like mine do work with Macs, just not the Photosmart thing I have.


----------



## tomlunt (Feb 9, 2001)

corolla2 said:


> I did try that Web page as well and called AppleCare. For some printers there is just not a driver available for Mac OS, either from the manufacturer or through Gutenprint (formerly Gimp-print), a project to code drivers for Macs. This was the case for me. You might check the Gutenprint Web site at http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/ to see if they have a driver for your particular printer. Also, if you still have support on your iMac or AppleCare, call them up and discuss your problem. Apple will be able to advise you on 2 issues -- networking and printer setup.
> 
> You do need to have the printer driver on your Mac to connect to your network printer. Some HP printers like mine do work with Macs, just not the Photosmart thing I have.


Does this mean i have to install the appropriate mac drivers on the mac before trying to "find" the printer? Both my printers do have mac drivers, but i didn't know if i needed to install them first.

Tom


----------



## corolla2 (Sep 18, 2005)

I can't answer that. If you can, seek answers from others on this site or contact Apple.


----------

